
Seamfulness: A UI/UX paradigm that prioritizes intuition over seamlessness - latc
https://4thquadrant.io/articles/transformations/beautiful-seamfulness-the-new-ui-ux-paradigm/
======
seven4
I've heard the term seamfulness in design before without properly grasping it
and it took me some time to flesh out. The basic gist as I understand it is
that our experience of the "real world" is characterized by intrinsic
knowledge of limitations (seams) - but knowledge thereof allows for
_intuitive_ navigation of said seams - knowing where the edges/seams are gives
us a more satisfying/richer experience than running headlong into less-
understood limitations where the seams have been hidden from us (ironically
for our own convenience).

From the article _" when we know where the seams are and how to manipulate
them. The power in being able to manipulate the seams creates an elevated
experience, one that emulates the ease of a seamless experience with the added
power of control. Where seams help you identify how any one element interacts
with the broader environment, the knowledge of ‘beautiful seams’ (source)
could become invaluable to the user experience."_

